# Kurbellänge



## Pfadfinderin (3. Juli 2011)

Einige von euch fahren ja mit 170er Kurbellänge. Bisher hab ich mich immer mit der normalen Länge zufrieden gegeben, aber da ich über kurz oder lang ohnehin ein großes Verschleißkit brauche, überlege ich mir, auf kurze Kurbelarme umzurüsten. Hat jemand von euch schon beide Längen ausprobiert und festgestellt, dass die kürzen für kurze Beine besser sind? Eigentlich hat man damit ja einen schlechteren Hebel, oder? 
Danke für hilfreiche Antworten!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juli 2011)

Also ich merke ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied, mein Stumpi hat eine 170er, das Cube die 175er... (das eine hat aber auch 2fach, das andere 3fach, daher Vergleich irgendwie vielleicht auch schwierig...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (3. Juli 2011)

Mir gehts genauso, von 170 auf 175, merke keinen Unterschied


----------



## scylla (3. Juli 2011)

Ich merk's schon. Ich hatte schon 170, 172.5, 175 mm durch. Die mittlere Länge (172.5) emfpinde ich am angenehmsten zum Kurbeln. Daher fahre ich das auch am Rennrad und am CC-Bike. Bei den Bikes für technischere Sachen habe ich mich für 170mm entschieden. Einfach wegen der zusätzlichen "Bodenfreiheit". 5mm mögen sich zwar nicht viel anhören, aber ich denke, manchmal entscheiden sie doch über "Scheitern" oder "drüber und durch" ... zumindest besagen das die vielen tiefen Kratzer an meinen Kurbeln.

Aber natürlich hast du recht, der Kraftübertrag ist mit längeren Kurbelarmen (=Hebeln) besser. Aber das ist nicht alles, es kommt halt auch auf die Ergonomie an. Aber die kannst leider nur übers Ausprobieren rausfinden. Vielleicht merkst du keinen Unterschied, vielleicht findest du's besser, und vielleicht schlechter


----------



## KarinS (4. Juli 2011)

ich bin 1.63cm groß und fahre bei meinem Rennrad eine Kurbellänge
von 165mm. Da man mit dem Rennrad ja eher hochfrequent fährt finde
ich es recht angenehm. Beim MTB habe ich 170mm, das finde ich auch
ok. Beim Rennrad würde ich aber nicht mehr auf die 165mm verzichten wollen. Am besten einfach mal selber ausprobieren..


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Juli 2011)

Danke euch schon mal!
Nachdem die Antworten nicht so eindeutig sind, werde ich bei meinen gewohnten 175mm bleiben. Einfach mal zu probieren ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer und ich hab auch wenig Lust, hin- und herzumontieren. Mit der Bodenfreiheit ist ein Argument, aber man stellt das ja eher an den Pedalen fest, wenn sie aufschlagen? Die hab ich mir erst einmal verbogen, die scheinen stabil zu sein. ;-)


----------



## scylla (4. Juli 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Danke euch schon mal!
> Nachdem die Antworten nicht so eindeutig sind, werde ich bei meinen gewohnten 175mm bleiben. Einfach mal zu probieren ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer und ich hab auch wenig Lust, hin- und herzumontieren. Mit der Bodenfreiheit ist ein Argument, aber man stellt das ja eher an den Pedalen fest, wenn sie aufschlagen? Die hab ich mir erst einmal verbogen, die scheinen stabil zu sein. ;-)



Pedale... klar, die kriegen noch mehr ab! Hab ich jetzt einfach mal verschwiegen unter der Voraussetzung, dass das eh selbstverständlich ist. Trotzdem sehen selbst meine Kurbelarme am "tiefsten Punkt" nach kurzer Zeit schon nicht mehr schön aus 
Verbogen ist mir noch kein Pedal. Die bekommen eher Pin-Ausfall (da Flats). Bei mir ist das Problem eher dass ich mit Pedalen/Kurbelarmen aufsetze, wenn ich im technischen Uphill oder in eher flachem, verblocktem Gelände pedalieren muss um über Felsbrocken drüber zu kommen, und so dann im "worst case" hängen bleibe. Da zählt irgendwann jeder mm.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Juli 2011)

Genau! Da ich aber nicht mit Flats fahre, ist es mir eben mal passiert, dass mir der Haken vom SPD verbogen ist :-(
Die Kurbelarme sehen immer aus wie nach einer Fahrt durch ein Granaten-Feld. Aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt wurscht, dann hätt´s mal kein MTB werden dürfen ;-) Wie der Verlauf da von oben nach unten ist, hab ich noch garnicht erforscht. Da ich aber sehr "einbeinig" bin, könnte ich ja, wenn ich das Radl abstelle, immer die schöne Seite nach oben tun. Im technische Uphill bräuchte man so Pedale, die bei Berührung nach oben klappen, so wie die Seitenspiegel beim Auto.


----------



## scylla (4. Juli 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Im technische Uphill bräuchte man so Pedale, die bei Berührung nach oben klappen, so wie die Seitenspiegel beim Auto.



Aua, hoffentlich kommt da dann nicht mein Zeh dazwischen 
Noch besser fände ich eine Teleskop-Kurbel!
... oder vielleicht ein E-Motor, damit ich gar nicht mehr treten muss? *grübel*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, das wär´s! ;-)


----------



## Wutzid (4. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mich hier mal als Junge einklinken darf, ich suche gerade die passende Kurbellänge für ein neu aufzubauendes Rad für meine Freundin. 

Im Internet gibt es verschiedene Abhandlungen und Formeln zur Bestimmung der Kurbellänge: Körperhöhe in cm = Kurbellänge in mm, Schrittlänge*2,12 oder solche Skalen: http://www.customcranks.de/de/kurbellaenge.html 

Für meine Freundin (165cm bei 75cm Schrittlänge) wäre nach diesen ganzen Methoden ~160mm passend, 170mm wären viel zu lang. Nur woher solche kurze Kurbeln nehmen? 

Aber anscheinend sind Kurbellängen unter 170mm ja deutlich seltener als fahrradfahrende kleine Frauen, also alles doch nicht so kritisch? 

Grüße, tobias

Ach ja: Die Überlegung mit der größeren Hebelwirkung bei längeren Kurbeln ist im Ansatz zwar richtig, aber dafür haben wir schließlich eine Gangschaltung  
Viel wichtiger ist eine halbwegs passende Ergonomie, sonst würde ja jeder mit möglichst großen Kurbeln fahren. Bei zu großen Kurbeln sind Knieprobleme wahrscheinlicher und es wird schwerer rund zu treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (4. Juli 2011)

Hy,

mal ein Tipp:

Bei berg-ab.de (user napalmdeath steckt dahinter) gibt es öfter mal 165er Shimano SLX oder XT Kurbeln für relativ kleines Geld.

Im Moment zwar nicht - aber vielleicht kommen sie ja mal wieder rein 

Habe da schon öfter bestellt - bisher nie Probleme. Freundlich, zuverlässig, schnell - leider recht hohe Versandkosten...


... und: ich bin weder verwandt, noch verschwägert, noch sonst irgendwie verbandelt, bekomme keine Provision...


----------



## Fie (5. Juli 2011)

Wer Knieprobleme hat, sollte auf kurzere Kurbelarme zurückgreifen. Ich bin auch grad am Suchen, was aber wirklich nicht so einfach ist. Ich brauch eine Kurbel unter 170...


----------



## alex76 (5. Juli 2011)

...also ich hab die 5mm weniger von 175 auf 170 gemerkt. Hätte am liebsten 165er gehabt, aber die sind dann gleich wieder schlechter zu kriegen... Ist doch eigentlich logisch, dass Leute mit 1,85 andere Kurbellängen brauchen als welche mit 1,60 

Was sich mit der Kurbellänge auch noch ändert, ist die Sattelüberhöhung. Je kürzer die Kurbel, umso weiter muss die Sattelstütze raus. Gerade bei kleinen Rahmen vielleicht auch ein nicht uninteressanter Aspekt...


----------

